# Installation mit USB modem

## mcbluegreen

Hey Leute !

Hab mal eine Frage bezüglich der Installation (konnte im Forum keinen entsprechenden Thread finden). Ich bin ein komplettes Linux newby und kannte bisher nur Windows; möchte aber nun unbedingt Gentoo auf meinem Desktop installieren. Das Problem ist, dass ich kein DSL bzw. keine Internetleitung besitze und deshalb die Sources zum Kompilieren nicht downloaden kann. Ich hab nämlich nur ein Huawei USB Modem. In einem Blog las ich allerdings, dass man Gentoo während der Installation über Ethernetkabel mit Windows verbinden kann und somit die Internetconnection teilen kann. Ich besitze nämlich einen Laptop mit Windows mit dem ich meinen Desktop während der Installation verbinden könnte. Das Problem ist, dass ich null Tau hab, wie ich die Verbindung mit Windows teilen soll. Kann ich das evt. mit net-setup machen? [Hoffe das is keine noob-Frage  :Rolling Eyes:  ]

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

----------

## py-ro

Du könntest auch eine Knoppix Livecd oder Ubuntu verwenden, die dein UMTS-Modem(richtig?) erkennt. Die aktuellen Versionen bringen Wizards mit, die das Modem für dich einrichten. Danach kannst du dann einfach wie im Handbuch fortfahren.

Py

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *mcbluegreen wrote:*   

> Hey Leute !
> 
> [Hoffe das is keine noob-Frage  ]

 

Selbst wenn. Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen oder?   :Wink: 

 *mcbluegreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

 

Eine dritte Möglichkeit wäre, die Pakete bereits vorgängig auf deinem Windows Rechner herunterzuladen und dann sozusagen "offline" zu installieren.

Dabei müsstest du wie in der Anleitung beschrieben das aktuellste Portage Archiv runterladen und dieses "irgendwie" (z.B. scp von ssh, ftp, auf CD brennen etc.) auf deine Linuxbüchse bringen und installieren. Wenn du dann irgend etwas installieren willst kannst du bei emerge einfach die Option -f verwenden.

Dadurch wird dir ausgegeben was er herunterladen würde (je nachdem gibt er für ein und dasselbe Paket mehrere URL's an). Damit könntest du dir dann eine Liste der zu herunterladenden Programme erstellen und diese unter Windows (oder z.B. in einem Internet Café mit schnellem Inet Zugang) herunterladen.

Beispiel für Openoffice-bin (Die bereits vorkompilierte Open Office Version).

```
stigmata@laptop_without_inet ~ $ emerge -p openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r7

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/zip-2.32-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0 
```

Hier bräuchte ich also drei Pakete herunterzuladen. Mit der Option -f erhalte ich die URL Liste (gekürzt auf jeweils nur eine URL):

```
emerge -pf openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be fetched, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/rpm2targz-9.0.tar.gz

http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/zip232.tar.gz

http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/OOo_3.0.0rc4_20080930_LinuxIntel_langpack_de.tar.gz

http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/OOo_3.0.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz
```

Die Pakete kannst du dann einfach nach /usr/portage/distfiles/ kopieren und dann kannst du auch schon "emergen"  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo mcbluegreen,

ich will Dich auf keinen Fall davon abhalten mit Linux, und hier im Speziellen mit Gentoo zu arbeiten, ich bezweifle aber, daß Gentoo die richtige Distribution ist für jemanden, der keinen DSL-Anschluß hat. Wenn Du Dein System einigermaßen aktuell halten willst, bist Du eigentlich dauernd am Runterladen von Paketen.

Falls Du das irgendwie technisch umgehen kannst (...Download bei Freunden....), dann herzlich willkommen bei Gentoo.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## blice

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> Hallo mcbluegreen,
> 
> ich will Dich auf keinen Fall davon abhalten mit Linux, und hier im Speziellen mit Gentoo zu arbeiten, ich bezweifle aber, daß Gentoo die richtige Distribution ist für jemanden, der keinen DSL-Anschluß hat.
> 
> ..
> ...

 

UMTS ist mitllerweile genausoschnell wie DSL, das wird wohl weniger das Problem sein.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Wenn Du Dein System einigermaßen aktuell halten willst, bist Du eigentlich dauernd am Runterladen von Paketen.
> 
> 

 

Dass das dauernde updaten nicht wirklich klappt sieht man in jedem 2. thread hier.

Schade ist auch daß Gentoo nicht wirklich Aktuell ist.

Aber ein Riesenvorteil von Gentoo ist, man kann (fast) alles, da sind andere Distributionen zum großen Teil beschnitten und beschränkt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls Du das irgendwie technisch umgehen kannst (...Download bei Freunden....), dann herzlich willkommen bei Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Auch von mir, Gentoo war die erste Distribution die mich von Windows befreien konnte und bin seit 5 Jahren Treu  :Smile: 

----------

## haegar87

Also ich besitze selber ein huwai USB modem für UMTS/HSDPA.

Ich muss sagen, da kannste ruhig Gentoo nutzen, nur bedenke halt, dass manche Pakete (OpenOffice etc.) halt etwas länger zum runterladen brauchen  :Wink: 

Leider kenne ich nur die Minimal CD von Gentoo... wenn bei der großen (Live-CD), die Module, ppp und wvdial drauf sind, kannst dein Modem sogar für die installation nutzen... (is zumindest der einfachste Weg!). Sonst im Handbuch nachlesen, was du an Paketen brauchst die vorher mit Windows runterladen (vom FTP Server), aufn USB Stick packen, dann normal installieren (statt die Pakete runterzuladen, einfach vom USB Stick rüberkopieren), und sobald die Module, ppp und wvdial laufen (auf dem neuen gentoo) geht alles seinen gewohnten Gang   :Wink: 

----------

